# Metricide 14 Ratio and Dose?



## pezrock (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know the correct ratio of distilled water to Metricide 14 to create Excel?

Can I dose this along with injected CO2 without harming my tank? I ask because I have a BBA outbreak.


----------



## m3177o (Jul 22, 2009)

I read somewhere that when dosing Metricide 14 to use half the amount of excel dose, but I have no problem using an equal dose in my tanks.


----------



## randylahey (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, metricide 14 is equal to double excel. I can hit my tank with a double dose of metricide and see no ill effects. I know a couple guys that dose a larger amount and it's fine. I run pressurized co2 and dose metricide for algae maintenance.


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

its actually not half. Excel is 2% glutaraldehyde, metricide is 2.6%, according to their respective MSDS


----------



## pezrock (May 31, 2014)

I am having a real problem with bba and tried the 1 2 punch and still have the problem, so I am going to dose gluteraldahyde now and hope for the best.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

pezrock said:


> Does anyone know the correct ratio of distilled water to Metricide 14 to create Excel?
> 
> Can I dose this along with injected CO2 without harming my tank? I ask because I have a BBA outbreak.


Hi pezrock,

First of all Seachem Excel contains 1.5% glutaraldehyde.

Second, Metricide 14 contains 2.6% glutaraldehyde.


> METRICIDE 14-DAY, 2.6% GLUTERALDEHYDE


To mix your Metricide 14 to Excel strength add 58 ml of Metricide 14 to 42 ml of water; the resulting 100 ml solution will be Excel strength.

I dose glutaraldehyde along with my CO2 and have done so for many years.


----------



## pezrock (May 31, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad to help!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

How many mLs per gallon are recommended at Seattle Aquarist's strength?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi JerSaint,

If dosing it at Excel strength then:
Initial = 5 ml per 10 gallons
Daily = 5 ml per 50 gallons

If dosing Metricide 14 without diluting:
Initial = 3.6 ml per 10 gallons
Daily = 3.6 ml per 50 gallons

Was that what you are asking?


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

you can also use this calculator http://glut.petalphile.com/


----------

